# Great Western Show



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

Never been to this show, is it any good - seems pretty reasonable prices?
Boskybee


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

is that the one at malvern?


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Same Weekend as the Blue Rodeo, so if you are into country & western Go there instead, great weekend.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Badger poaching is not allowed :lol: 


Malvern show is one of the smaller Warners shows with a western theme the area is very nice and there is usually a fair amount of traders at this show.

Jacquie


----------



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

Thanks All,

Sounds like it isnt much cop or nobody's been?

Boskybee


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Warners have only been running this show for the last 2 years not massive but thoroughly enjoyed it on both occasions.

Regards
R/M


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

if it is the malvern one we didn't think it was very good at all....we went last year and met up with friends. there were very few stalls and the ones that were there were selling similar things. the rv's are are worth wandering round but as most of them are campers i don't think they would appreciate you wandering in!!!! we have been to most of the shows over the last few years and this is by far the worst and appeared to us to be more of a meeting place for campers who dont see each other very often, we enjoy all the shows though even if they are not much cop as long as we have friends camping with us.....


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

any further thoughts ? im thinking of going to have a look around as im in the market for my first motorhome. Would it be a good show for a newbie to have a look round. Will take about 1.5 to 2 hrs to get there for me . Any thoughts


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Gazza333,

Malvern is quite a small show compared to some of the others but there is usually a wide selection on motorhomes there from tiddlers to monsters. Shepton in September is a much bigger show though.


Jacquie


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

many thanks for the reply jacquie. Think I may just go and have a look around. nothing ventured nothing gained


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

That's the spirit Gazza333 hope you find what you want and do pop over to our camping area and meet some of the gang there you will be made most welcome and if you have any queries and would like a second oppinon on a van you will have plenty willing to assist you.

Jacquie


----------



## Threecoins (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi all,
My wife & I will be visiting the Malvern Show for the first time being oldies & newbies as we will be looking to purchase a Motorhome after a break of over 20 years. We would love to meet a few members while there and learn as much as possible of how things have changed over the years.
Thanks
Barrie & June


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Threecoins Barrie & June

Do pop along to MHF's camping area whilst at Malvern the gang will make you most welcome.



Jacquie


----------

